
Ask HN: Best chromebook for travel for frustrated MacBook Pro user? - plg
I&#x27;ve used MacBook Pro laptops (usually 15&quot;) for 10+ years. The new thin keyboard is driving me nuts. Laptop use is 90% when travelling. At home&#x2F;work I use desktops. Much of my work could easily be done in Google apps.<p>What&#x27;s the best current chromebook for someone like me? 15&quot; is not a dealbreaker. More important: light, awesome screen, good keyboard.
======
tlb
Since Moore's Law has essentially ended, it's reasonable to buy 2-5 year old
computers. The 15" Retina MBP (Mid-2015) running El Capitan is an excellent
machine that should run well for years to come. It may end up being known as
the best laptop Apple will ever make.

~~~
tedmiston
Relevant: [https://marco.org/2017/11/14/best-laptop-
ever](https://marco.org/2017/11/14/best-laptop-ever)

------
stone-monkey
For chromebooks, I still like the original Pixel. You can pick up a
refurbished model for about 300 usd.

------
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Buy a used MacBook Pro (up to the 2015 model). I’ve got a 15" 2014 model
(bought it used) and it is still very capable. It’s my workhorse. It’s
reliable.

------
jotjotzzz
Why Chromebook? You can use a MacBook Air which is great, light, and you can
get it used for cheap.

------
throw46858
Acer Chromebook 14.

Bought one for $100 on craigslist. Aluminum construction, 1080P 14' screen,
4GB of Ram 32GB Drive.

Runs Gallium great, even Xubuntu 18 LTS with about 5 minutes of setup.

